# Just made this weird thing in photoshop... (56K no go)



## MF_Kitten (Oct 11, 2008)

i wanted a new desktop for my 24" imac, so i started out with a red, a green, and a blue line...

ended up with this thing (click it and view it full size!):







used loooots of found images on google image search, of things like veins, human eyeballs, microscopic images of intestines, raw meat, leather, wood, brushed steel, etc, to texturize it all. used tons of filters and stuff to add dimension and texture to stuff as well.

did a shit-ton of tweaking!

then i decided to throw in a damn brick wall, so i ended up using tons of time on that as well...

so now it´s 4:40 in the morning, and i should go to sleep


----------



## El Caco (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## daybean (Oct 12, 2008)

toolish looking !!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it  Would make a killer album cover too.


----------



## budda (Oct 12, 2008)

that looks wierd and inexplicably cool


----------



## lobee (Oct 12, 2008)

It looks like some kind of monster trying to break through a brick wall....Metallica fan?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 12, 2008)

a metallica fan i aint 

but thanks 

i&#180;ve just spent a little too long messing around with different types of black and whte filtering. you can make people look so incredibly disgusting doing that! 

i was editing a picture of myself, and i hit the "high contrast blue filter" black and white setting, and my GOD! i couldn&#180;t keep working with it, because i looked so damn creepy! it just really creeped me out looking at my face and eyes with that filter on...

you can make people you know look like completely different people, without morphing or anything.

also, i think i&#180;m seeing how b/w photography in the old days got that distinctive look. it didn&#180;t have an even response to all the color spectres. something as simple as that really made old photos look like they did!


----------



## budda (Oct 12, 2008)

i took photo class in highschool - saw some cool stuff 

i dont know how to work photoshop


----------



## El Caco (Oct 12, 2008)

Me neither


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty interesting! Funny how Photoshop can eat up so much time. I couldn't sleep the other night, and I ended up spending most of the morning Photoshopping metulz onto some random picture of a girl with a bass I found.  Photoshop can actually be pretty fun it its own weird kind of way.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 12, 2008)

thats sick man nice work!


----------



## El Caco (Oct 12, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Pretty interesting! Funny how Photoshop can eat up so much time. I couldn't sleep the other night, and I ended up spending most of the morning Photoshopping metulz onto some random picture of a girl with a bass I found.  Photoshop can actually be pretty fun it its own weird kind of way.



It was an awesome pic too 

Yeah I really suck a photoshop (well Gimpshop actually) so I can spend hours on a pic and then say to myself that looks like shot, delete history  it can be fun and it can be fucking frustrating.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2008)

Very sweet.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 13, 2008)

looks like a painting in the shrunken size 
pretty trippy lookin' though, I like it!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks!


----------

